# My Pathology Report!



## polly

Just called and had my pathology report faxed. It is like a foreign language to me, so any help Andros, Joplin, anyone? I'm hoping it is exactly like my Surgeon and Endo are telling me! Three nodules were found.

Specimen Size:
Right Lobe - 6.5 x 3.9 x 1.0cm 
Left Lobe - 6.0 x 4.5 x 1.2cm
Isthmus pyramidal Lobe - 4.7 x 1.0 x 0.3cm
Specimen Weight: 39.5g
Tumor Focality: Unifocal
Tumor Laterality: Right Lobe
Tumor Size: 0.4cm
Histologic Type: Papillary carcinoma, follicular variant
Tumor capsule: cannot be accessed, none
Margins: Uninvolved by carcinoma
Additional Pathological Findings: Mulitnodular goiter
Pathalogic Staging: pT1a, pNX, pMX

Here's part of the gross description. Don't know if this will help with only part of it, but just wanted to mention the size of the nodules.
The thyroid specimen weighed 39.5g and measures 10.0 x 6.5 x 2.0 cm overall. Serial Sectioning reveals 3 nodules. 
Nodule 1 measures 1.2 x 0.5 x 0.5cm
Nodule 2 measures 0.4 x 0.3 x 0.2cm 
Nodule 3 measures 1.5 x 1.0 x 0.2cm (relatively ill defined)


----------



## joplin1975

Oh, I think that sounds pretty good (I mean, insomuch as a pathology report containing the word cancer can!!! :tongue0013.

So the tumor was really, really small and the margins of the thyroid weren't involved in the cancer...which means it's highly unlikely there's any kind of spread. I'm glad you are vigilant and asking lots of questions, but overall, that sounds good to me.


----------



## Andros

polly said:


> Just called and had my pathology report faxed. It is like a foreign language to me, so any help Andros, Joplin, anyone? I'm hoping it is exactly like my Surgeon and Endo are telling me! Three nodules were found.
> 
> Specimen Size:
> Right Lobe - 6.5 x 3.9 x 1.0cm
> Left Lobe - 6.0 x 4.5 x 1.2cm
> Isthmus pyramidal Lobe - 4.7 x 1.0 x 0.3cm
> Specimen Weight: 39.5g
> Tumor Focality: Unifocal
> Tumor Laterality: Right Lobe
> Tumor Size: 0.4cm
> Histologic Type: Papillary carcinoma, follicular variant
> Tumor capsule: cannot be accessed, none
> Margins: Uninvolved by carcinoma
> Additional Pathological Findings: Mulitnodular goiter
> Pathalogic Staging: pT1a, pNX, pMX
> 
> Here's part of the gross description. Don't know if this will help with only part of it, but just wanted to mention the size of the nodules.
> The thyroid specimen weighed 39.5g and measures 10.0 x 6.5 x 2.0 cm overall. Serial Sectioning reveals 3 nodules.
> Nodule 1 measures 1.2 x 0.5 x 0.5cm
> Nodule 2 measures 0.4 x 0.3 x 0.2cm
> Nodule 3 measures 1.5 x 1.0 x 0.2cm (relatively ill defined)


Your report looks really good. It seems they got it all and it did not spread.

You will have to do regular follow-up though and the doctor should want to keep your TSH suppressed.

Thank goodness!!


----------



## polly

Thanks Joplin and Andros, just what I needed to hear!

Hope both of you are having a beautiful day!. It's great here in Alabama!


----------



## polly

So how does this look for 6 weeks post TT and 6 weeks on 100mcg Levothyroxine? Not sure why FreeT3 was not done. Maybe I just didn't get that page.

Free T4 - 1.50 
Ref Range 0.60-1.65

TSH Ultrasensitive - 0.710 
Ref Range 0.340-5.600

Thyroglobulin, Tumor Marker, S - 0.6 
Ref Range (?)

Thyroglobulin Antibody Screen - <20 
Ref Range <22

Per notes TSH perfect and I'm to stay on my current dosage of 100mcg Levo.
Also noted on Thyroglobulin test - post op single focus microscopic PTC

Forgot to ask about when labs should be done again so call in to nurse. Next appointment is in October.


----------



## polly

Andros - should my lab results be moved to the Lab results board?


----------



## Octavia

Polly, keep a close eye on how you feel over the next couple of months. I suspect that over the long run, 100 mcg will not be enough Levothyroxine. Time and labs will tell, but most of us are on a higher dose than that after TT. (I range between 150 and 137 mcg.)


----------



## polly

Morning Octavia - I will. My Endo did say she was going to keep me on a higher dose for about 2 years. So she will probably up me after future labs, if/when needed.

I am seriously going to try to lose several pounds and know per every 12 lbs lost, I will need to have lab work. I will definitely stay on top of things!!


----------



## Andros

polly said:


> So how does this look for 6 weeks post TT and 6 weeks on 100mcg Levothyroxine? Not sure why FreeT3 was not done. Maybe I just didn't get that page.
> 
> Free T4 - 1.50
> Ref Range 0.60-1.65
> 
> TSH Ultrasensitive - 0.710
> Ref Range 0.340-5.600
> 
> Thyroglobulin, Tumor Marker, S - 0.6
> Ref Range (?)
> 
> Thyroglobulin Antibody Screen - <20
> Ref Range <22
> 
> Per notes TSH perfect and I'm to stay on my current dosage of 100mcg Levo.
> Also noted on Thyroglobulin test - post op single focus microscopic PTC
> 
> Forgot to ask about when labs should be done again so call in to nurse. Next appointment is in October.


Thank God..................your labs look soooooooooooooooooooooo good. And Octavia is right about "probably" needing an increase in the future but boy, you have an awesome doctor too!!

You have had "Angels" on your shoulders. This has been a scary time. I think you can now sit back and RELAX!!!


----------



## polly

Andros said:


> Thank God..................your labs look soooooooooooooooooooooo good. And Octavia is right about "probably" needing an increase in the future but boy, you have an awesome doctor too!!
> 
> You have had "Angels" on your shoulders. This has been a scary time. I think you can now sit back and RELAX!!!


Thank you Andros :hugs: You are right. Angels on my shoulder and so much to be thankful for. Now to take your advice and sit back and relax.

Have a great day !!


----------

